# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Surfertreffs in Mnchen

## Gast

Hallo Surfer, 
gibt es in Mnchen eigentlich Surfertreffs, wo man gemtlich ber Wind und Wellen plaudert, sich Surffotos oder -videos ansieht und sich surftrumtaugliche Musik anhrt?
Und gibt es einen Surf-Event zum Jahreswechsel?

----------


## Thorsten

jo, gibt es.
frag hier: www.windsurfersee.de

aloha,
thorsten

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

Hi Thorsten,
vielen Dank fr den Tipp,
Aloha, Mara

----------


## Thorsten

hier ist die exakte url:
http://mucsurfer.windsurfersee.de

die mnchner surfer triffst du hier im forum: http://www.dk-community.de/surf

aloha,
thorsten

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------

